# Range & EDD questions from newbie order



## JerryR (4 mo ago)

i currently have a Nissan Leaf EV and just ordered a Model Y. I used to monitoring efficiency with mikes/kWH. The Leaf gets 3.6-4.0 M/kWH. How efficient can I expect the MY be? If that measurement isn’t the norm for Tesla what is?

Also what’s the best guess on realistic delivery when Tesla gave Dec-April as EDD?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

Efficiency wise, my 2020 model Y gives me slightly more than 4 mpkh for city driving and slightly less for highway driving. Newer models have a little bit better efficiency.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

The first thing that you learn when going from a Leaf to a Tesla is that one of them is upside down, don't know which, but they are reciprocals of each other.
Your Leaf gets 4 miles / kWh, if you look at the same number in Tesla, it's 250 Wh / mile. To convert, it's 1/(the number) and then fix for Wh vs kWh. 
The numbers between the cars are quite similar. Of course, if you have a Performance model, expect the range to decrease. 

Best guess on a Dec-April delivery date is that you'll have a 70% chance of hitting it. 
One day, when you least expect it, you'll get a text and you'll have a few days to pick the car up.


----------

